
F-Secure buys Little Flocker to upgrade its Mac security play - jgrahamc
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/06/f-secure-buys-little-flocker-to-upgrade-its-mac-security-play/
======
bradknowles
A few days ago, I had downloaded and installed Little Flocker, but I couldn't
purchase a license -- I kept getting told that the page or site was under
maintenance. So, every couple of days or so, I would check in to see if the
page was back up.

Today, I went to the page at
[https://www.littleflocker.com/](https://www.littleflocker.com/) and instead
got redirected to
[https://campaigns.f-secure.com/xfence/](https://campaigns.f-secure.com/xfence/)

I was wondering what the heck was going on.

Now I know. Thanks!

